# New pet



## big_red_tortoise (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got a budgie for my 20th birthday and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them or if they know any good websites.

I am a little worried about him because he hasnt made a sound since Friday night (when I got him) and he has been staying in the same place since about saturday night. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it a baby? They are pretty frightened when moved out of a aviary/flock situation and put in a cage all by themselves. You can cover the back and the sides, leaving the front of the cage uncovered, just to help him feel more secure. He'll take a few days to become accustomed to you and realize he's not in a dangerous situation. If it is a baby, this is the perfect time for you to handle him and try to tame him down. If you haven't done so already, you should have the wings clipped to help him avoid being harmed when you are trying to tame him. Its best to have your vet do this the first time, but he can show you how and you can do it next time. Just be quiet and gentle around the bird. There are a few budgie listservs at YAHOO.

Yvonne


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Nov 17, 2008)

He is about 5 months old, or at least that it what the guy at the pet store said. Thanks for the advice. He is eating just fine but does get scared when i come into the room. I will check out those websites.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Nov 17, 2008)

big_red_tortoise said:


> He is about 5 months old, or at least that it what the guy at the pet store said. Thanks for the advice. He is eating just fine but does get scared when i come into the room. I will check out those websites.



Oh, I just love budgies. I used to have them all the time and even bred them a few times. I sure wish I could have them now.  I miss the chirping.

I would follow the advice from Yvonne. Being that young, s/he has probably never been by itself before. You will need to be patient. S/he will come around for you and be a wonderful pet.

Congrats and please keep us informed on how it is doing.

ARKelly


----------



## terryo (Nov 17, 2008)

From what I remember...my Father raised them and canaries...The babies used to have black lines on top of their heads. When they got older it turned all white. I was just a kid, so that's all I remember...


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Protect them from drafts, feed them well and you should be ok.


----------

